# Strippers in the Gunny Gorge



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ummmm....


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

male or female? I could be available that weekend.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

KSC said:


> male or female? I could be available that weekend.


Depending on Nacho's response, that doesn't give you much time to prepare.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Trinidad is only 3 hours away. I got this shit.


----------



## NachoFro (Aug 7, 2013)

Female. Was thinking something with two legs preferably.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Call my sister, she's easy.....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Not exactly what you are looking for, but checkout www.backcountryhookers.com


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

NachoFro said:


> Female. Was thinking something with two legs preferably.


You sure about that? Heidi's super cute. She might be too hard core for the Gunny Gorge though.


----------



## bmagtutu (May 29, 2009)

*I'm always willing to go into the canyon and strip....*

Streamers!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Once went to a bachelor party way back in a private cabin near Piney Lake in Vail (cabin was about 20 miles on Forest Service Rd). We ordered up 2 Denver Ladies. Everything worked out great...they arrived in Vail ....one of our guys picked them up adn drove almost 1 hour into the woods.

By the time they arrived these city girls were pretty freaked out. Needless to say it went downhill from there and the "party" never really got off the ground. (i think they got down to their bras, was all).

Backcountry and Strippers are 2 separate events....unless you are in West Virginia.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Go to your local club and ask. Look for someone friendly and down-home and you'll (most likely) find her quite receptive to your idea. 

Hell, I know some in the Springs that would go, but one is batsh*t crazy and the rest likely have to work. 


Never hurts to ask, ya know?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Backcountry and Strippers are 2 separate events....unless you are in West Virginia.


And even then the stripping is not voluntary... "this one has a pretty mouth"


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Money, lots and lots of $. Think how long she will be away from the pole. You would have to compensate her for the ride in, hike down, sitting for hours, etc. Save yourself a grand and hit some peelers before you leave the city. There is a topless place in GJ, I think, you could hit that the night prior looking for talent. I bet the only ass you see is on the groover.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Backcountry and Strippers are 2 separate events....unless you are in West Virginia.


 
Hey now...

I'll have you know that we've tried to get strippers to come back to the cabin with us and no, not even here is it possible.

Got REALLY close one time...then she started crying....don't ask, but dammit no one else was gonna make it happen!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I think that most strippers would be concerned with their personal safety in the scenario you are coming up with. Thats probably your biggest hurdle. KSC however seems to be good to go, just sayin.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

gh said:


> I think that most strippers would be concerned with their personal safety in the scenario you are coming up with. Thats probably your biggest hurdle. KSC however seems to be good to go, just sayin.


Very, very true gh. Louie CK tells it like it is:

"There is no greater threat to women than men" - Louis CK - YouTube


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

2kanzam said:


> Hey now...
> 
> I'll have you know that we've tried to get strippers to come back to the cabin with us and no, not even here is it possible.
> 
> Got REALLY close one time...then she started crying....don't ask, but dammit no one else was gonna make it happen!


The Bloodhound Gang put it best... "The lap dance is so much better when the stripper is crying..."


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

There's a bachelor party thread over on TGR that may explain some of the ins and outs to this issue. I won't link it. You have to find it.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just go to The Glendale Center of the Performing Arts (aka Shotgun Willie's) before you go... or go to RiverHo.com


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*stripper*

I know a girl who might do it but she only has a few teeth and one tit.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahhh... but the things she can do with her good arm almost make you forget about the missing eye and wooden leg...


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

*I wonder why*

You all are a credit to your gender. And you wonder why you can't get women to go into the wilderness with you. Even for money. Especially for money. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh snap! Riverho and Backcountryhookers are two of my favorite sites!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

KSC said:


> You sure about that? Heidi's super cute. She might be too hard core for the Gunny Gorge though.


Hahahahaha this shit is too great!


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I think Heidi just confirmed for your trip...


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I suppose pointing out that this is totally pathetic, and maybe you should stay a little classier by leaving strippers out of it, would be unquestionable. Think if it was your sister or your Mom.


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

chepora said:


> I suppose pointing out that this is totally pathetic, and maybe you should stay a little classier by leaving strippers out of it, would be unquestionable. Think if it was your sister or your Mom.


Everyone serves their niche. Most choose the most prosperous path for their given talents. That being said, we have discussed getting a group of ladies floated into a camp for a bachelor party,.........., and then floated out immediately the next morning (pre-coffee).


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Flohotter said:


> Everyone serves their niche. Most choose the most prosperous path for their given talents.


That's a played out story that exploiters tell. Forget that prospering through a respectable path is much more difficult, for so many reasons that would be a waste to finger movements to type. Very sad.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Huh, ok...for me the last thing I want on the river is strippers. But if you're serious, I'd suggest you go all out and just go to backpage and hire pros. If you pay enough they will gladly take your money.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

possumturd said:


> I know a girl who might do it but she only has a few teeth and one tit.


sounds like a typical Grand Junction stripper when school is not in session


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

chepora said:


> I suppose pointing out that this is totally pathetic, and maybe you should stay a little classier by leaving strippers out of it, would be unquestionable. Think if it was your sister or your Mom.


We have a Winner. My sentiments exactly.

And as for that "everyone serves their niche," what a load of crap. Everyone does what they have to do to get by. What if it were your fiance doing that every night?

-AH


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> What if it were your fiance doing that every night?
> 
> -AH


 
...and what if my fiance DOES do this everynight (or more like 5 nights a week)? 

So what?

Am I supposed to be embarrassed, or is she? Both??

Is she any less of a person for it, or does it speak to her having a lack of moral fiber? Because it certainly seems as though you are insinuating she is and it does. 

What does it make her that she may actually not HAVE to do it but enjoys it and the money....not to mention being able to pull it off confidently and without shame or regret? A "whore" maybe?

...so you are better than her?

Get off your high horse. Some people enjoy things that you don't, stay classy bud but keep your judgement to yourself.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I love organic, free range strippers as long as they are not confined and there of their own free will.

What's not to like?


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

If the price is right, my mom and sister are available.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

River running is about getting outside, challenging yourself, and enjoying the beauty God has provided.


Nubile, scantily-clad 19-year old bodies are part of that which God provided, so I'm all for enjoying that as well.




Some of you should lighten up.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

No, they are not. They're with me and my buddies that weekend!



BryanS. said:


> If the price is right, my mom and sister are available.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Your gonna love mom's new quick release dentures.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

2kanzam said:


> ...and what if my fiance DOES do this everynight (or more like 5 nights a week)?
> 
> So what?
> 
> ...


Well said.

Sometimes I feel like moderators here do a little too much "moral moderation" and less "content moderation"......


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Well said.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like moderators here do a little too much "moral moderation" and less "content moderation"......


Yeti, I think you're confused. Even though AH is a "moderator," he was just making a "comment" in this pretty entertaining thread. In general the MountainBuzz moderators do a great job of letting people speak their minds (and misuse punctuation marks).


----------

